# Ultra Digital Cameras 80Mp Up



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I can't comprehend the ultra high pro digi cameras. Leica 37MP, thats nothing. You get into the Phase One P45+ and the IQ180 backs etc now you are 80MP, pro camera pro lens. Hasselblad's. These are all 50K cameras.

I can't imagine an 80MP image on pro hardware. Its for enlargement because now at closeup I am seeing things I don't want to see on skin, bacteria lol. can't fathom an image with one of these units


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If my math is correct, an 80mp 60mm x 60mm image has a bit less resolution than a 24.5mp 24mm x 36mm image does, when comparing megapixels to surface area. It's true of course, if you record the same amount of actual visual data on both formats, the larger format will have more pixels dedicated to visual information than the smaller format does.

Do the digital backs still have light seal issues like the Hasselblad film backs used to develope?

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I would assume they have worked out the light leak issues at this point but could still be a source. Everything is fixed with black tape!!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Try scanning 5x4 transparencies at 3.2k/inch!

I had to build a new PC and buy a bunch of terrabyte external drives...

BIG files.

BIG.


----------

